# Gas Central Heating Help



## Monica (Jan 24, 2013)

As you know we've recently moved.
This is the first time we've had Gas Central Heating. Before we've always had Storage Heaters

Now, the previous owners had set the heating timer to go off at 8.30 and come on again at 15.40. I assume during that time nobody was home, so they didn't bother heating the house.

I am home most of the time though and am freeeeeezing. I do turn the heating on for 1 hour at around midday.

Now, what would you do? Is it better to have the heating on all the time (except at night) and just turn it low when out for an hour or two or keep doing what I've been doing? I must admit, last week when really cold I put the heating on for 2 hours instead just 1. 
Just wondering whether it's actually cheaper to leave it as it is or is it cheaper to have it on all the time?

What do you do?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, since I was holding off on using mine this winter, then it didn't work when I switched it on, I can tell you that my fuel bill has gone down by ?140 for the quarter - I've just been using a heater in one room and the immersion heater for a shower each day.

But here's what Martin Lewis says:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/utilities/energy-saving-myths

Cheaper to switch on just when needed


----------



## Monica (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Alan!
So it looks like I'll have to continue to freeze 

We were told to keep the water heating running all the time, it's cheaper that way, but from reading this, it doesn't seem to be true.....


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 24, 2013)

If it's a combination boiler, water is heated on demand so there's no saving when you turn it off.  As for the heating, I used to have it set for morning and evening most of the time, and in really cold weather an extra hour late morning and again early afternoon when at home.  If you have controls on the radiators, you could turn off the ones in bedrooms and shut the doors during the day, making the boiler work less hard to heat the rooms you're actually using.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 24, 2013)

We leave our heating on 24/7 in winter and just turn it lower at night.

Our small house holds the heat very well (a bit too well in Summer) and ours is warm-air central heating.

I think my wife would stop talking to me if I turned the heating off!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 24, 2013)

My previous house had oil fired central heating and I found in the very cold weather it was cheaper to leave the heating on 24/7 at a very low heat and just turn up when in the house.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup, a combi-boiler heats the water like an Ascot or a geyser used to - ie when the boiler's 'On' you turn a hot tap on, the burners light from the pilot light, the cold water runs past the burners, gets hot and comes out the tap.  Turn the tap off, burners turn off and goes back to pilot light.  We never actually turn the boiler off.  Pilot light, ignites from the mains.  (like the burners on the gas cooker all do)  (well it's piezo whatever ignition, but that needs mains elec) 

We just have 2 choices, 'Hot Water Only' or 'HW and Heating'.

Dunno how the boilers work if you have a hot tank, as never had one together with CH. (ie lived in a non-CH house previously and used fires and an immersion)


----------



## Monica (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, we have a hot water tank. I just had a look - it's a "gas fired condensing boiler" (whatever that means)

So basically the hot water in the tank is being kept hot all the time? Isn't that wasteful? We have a dishwasher running on cold and I don't wash up much by hand, I probably use 2ltrs of water to fill my bowl at most. So it's just for the showers really. 1 a day, sometimes 2.

This is soooo confusing, at the old house we had a power shower


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

Monica said:


> Well, we have a hot water tank. I just had a look - it's a "gas fired condensing boiler" (whatever that means)
> 
> So basically the hot water in the tank is being kept hot all the time? Isn't that wasteful? We have a dishwasher running on cold and I don't wash up much by hand, I probably use 2ltrs of water to fill my bowl at most. So it's just for the showers really. 1 a day, sometimes 2.
> 
> This is soooo confusing, at the old house we had a power shower



Yes, I only heat water for the shower, but I do have to heat a whole tank. I'd rather have an electric shower where it uses the cold water supply and heats it with an element in the shower - saves water and power and easier to get the temperature right! I used to have one in my old house, don't think they are that expensive. I can boil a kettle for the washing up.

My main problem is that the boiler (and all the other plumbing) in my current house is around 25 years old, so very inefficient. But no way can I afford new


----------



## Austin Mini (Jan 24, 2013)

Monica, it seems you dont understand the workings of a modern gas fired central heating system. May I suggest you call British Gas and ask for an engineer to call and he will gladly show you how to set up your system to your needs. It is most important to have your system checked over annually. Did the previous owner leave any servicing receipts?
As we are both now retired, in our last few working years we had the roof fully lagged at a cost of ?39. The cavity walls insulated ?90. A new condensing gas boiler with modern controls ?1000. We had new double glazing anyway. During this cold spell we are walking out to keep cool as the house is just too cosy. The heating comes on at 7 am and goes off at 9 pm. The boiler fires up for ten mins every hour there abouts.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi monica, type the moddle of the time clock into the computer. Get instructions of how to alter clock. I fit heating controls all the time & the best is a programable room stat. 6 on & 6 off a day/ different temps.       The one i have fitted in my house, you can operate via the phone. Coming back from some exotic holi & putting htg on for when you get in (dream on holi) If its a nice day heating doesnt even come on


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 25, 2013)

Life's too short to sit shivering in a cold house 

Mines on morning and evening and if I'm home between that I put it on override and it goes off again at night. On bitter cold nights I leave it on straight through but my 120 year old house isn't particularly well insulated and wooden sash windows are draughty (but i love them).

The system is roughly 25 years old and it's never been serviced, other than me bleeding the rads and freeing up the occasional seized pump in the autumn. No doubt this is not a recommended maintenance schedule but I do regularly look for a yellow flame and I have a carbon monoxide monitor also.


----------

